# Truro PD saves 185 lb Dog from second story



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

*TRURO - *On Saturday May 13, 2006 at approximately 2:16AM the Truro Fire Department responded to a reported structure fire at 39 Tom's Hill Road. Upon arrival Fire Chief E Thomas Prada called for a second alarm response with equipment from Wellfleet Fire and Provincetown Fire. The structure was fully involved. Taken by ambulance, from the scene to Cape Cod Hospital for evaluation, were the two occupants of the residence, Susan Areson, 50 Hope Valley RI and Dee Lamay, 49, West Kingston, RI. One dog was rescued by Officer Craig Danziger and Sgt. David Silvia, two others perished in the fire. The Fire was knocked down at 4:30AM. The structure was a total loss. The State Fire Marshall's office was called in to assist in determining a cause of the fire. 


This is Officer Danziger with the 185 lb Newfoundland on the second floor. Two officers were able to hoist it down using a ladder and electrical cord found near the house. The dog was to scared to go near the edge of the porch and had to be forced. The dog tried to bite the officer a couple of times, but didn't. Great Job!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow, you can see that Dog's head. HUGE!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Nice job...that dog weighs more than me!


----------



## FIVE-OH (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice job guys...


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Mikey682 said:


> Nice job...that dog weighs more than me!


Mikey,
My cat weigh's more than you buddy!:L:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mikey682 said:


> Nice job...that dog weighs more than me!


i wish i could say the same8)


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

pickels said:


> Mikey,
> My cat weigh's more than you buddy!:L:


True, but Mikey would give that cat a heck of a fight. :-\"


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> True, but Mikey would give that cat a heck of a fight. :-\"


Mikey always puts up a good fight!;-)


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

clawed or declawed?


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Clawed!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Put the gun back in the holster!


----------

